# Chicken Coops for sale for reefs.



## capt mike

Anyone interested in chicken coops for reefs- I have multiple tractor trailer loads of coops for sale. Price includes delivery to northwest florida,south alabama and coastal mississippi. Coops are $125 each delivered. A truckload is 24 coops for $3000 delivered.
The only stipulation is you must buy by the truckload and have a means (forklift or Lull) to unload the truck on site.

If you want coops deployed from south of Dauphin Island to south of Pensacola I will sell you coops already located at Orange Beach alabama. The cost per coop is $150 per coop. I don't deploy single coop reefs so each reef is two coops welded together. Deployment is $450 per spot.

To contact me email me at [email protected]
Please leave your name and phone #.:thumbup:


----------



## Dive1

How does someone get a permit to deploy reefs.


----------



## Hangover

http://bay.ifas.ufl.edu/seagrant/steps-to-deploying-an-artificial-reef-in-bay-county/

For Bay County


----------



## bfish

So it's $750 deployed. Plus a permit?


----------



## Txs_mde_87

So the corps of engineers have all the numbers huh, might be time to reclassify my job lol.

I kid. Would be cool to have your own little spot.


----------



## sealark

SnapperSlapper said:


> Nope, no hangover. But if you bottomfish much you should put out some spots. It is just the right thing to do. If you never put anything out and only fish the spots others have gone to the time/effort/money to deploy, it is equivalent to welfare.


Snapper sorry about the drinking comment. I had two paragraph of comments made up. But I erased them and just not gonna comment on this any more.


----------



## Kim

So it's $700.00 per spot including permit? Which deployment areas does that cover exactly?


----------



## Tiretyme

What are the dimensions of a single coop?


----------



## bobinbusan

What happen to the CHICKENS :whistling:


----------



## murfpcola

Tiretyme said:


> What are the dimensions of a single coop?


Single coups are typically 4x4x8 so two welded together will be 8 foot square, 4 foot tall.


----------



## Tiretyme

murfpcola said:


> Single coups are typically 4x4x8 so two welded together will be 8 foot square, 4 foot tall.


Thx :thumbsup:


----------



## love2fly

Would you deploy west of Destin?


----------



## bfish

How much do they way? How would I deploy off my 20 ft center console?


----------



## capt mike

*Deploy off WHAT?*

Please don't try that it would be suicide!:no::no::no:


----------



## waterninja

I have about twenty coup spots in different configurations double welded, double chained and quad spots. I spearfish all of mine and find that they are best when you have multiple but separate coops on one location. Black snapper, Red snapper, triggerfish, scamp and lionfish love them. If you put down multiple at one location, they do better with Gag Grouper.


----------



## WaveHunter

waterninja: How much and what is run time from Destin Pass


----------



## waterninja

Sorry, I was just talking about how good they are. The guy that sales them is Mike. He started the thread.


----------



## Flounderpounder

bobinbusan said:


> What happen to the CHICKENS :whistling:


They crossed the road. :whistling:


----------



## waterninja

Lol, I'm glad they're ok.


----------

